# Tips on Mechanisms?



## Kevin S (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey! I'm new to the modding community, and I'm using Tinkercad for my mods. So far, I have a design, but how can I make my designs a reality? I find making the mechanism itself is quite difficult. For example, I am making a puzzle that has a mechanism similar to a 2x2, but it is a star shape and can spin on more that three axes. If you need an example, I can screenshot the puzzle. If I need more help, I will post my question in the comments. If you wish to help me, feel free to PM me. Thank you!


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 18, 2018)

Watch videos of like NK Cubed, ND Puzzles or Gregs Puzzles and look out for puzzles where you feel they could have a similar mechanism
look at old puzzles like a Rubiks 1.0, Hungarian Supermova, Rubiks Revenge as simple mechanisms are easier to understand
Try to build very simple things like a 1x2x2 or 1x2x3 completely by yourself and work up to(my guess for you) a kilominx


----------



## Kevin S (Mar 18, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> Watch videos of like NK Cubed, ND Puzzles or Gregs Puzzles and look out for puzzles where you feel they could have a similar mechanism
> look at old puzzles like a Rubiks 1.0, Hungarian Supermova, Rubiks Revenge as simple mechanisms are easier to understand
> Try to build very simple things like a 1x2x2 or 1x2x3 completely by yourself and work up to(my guess for you) a kilominx


Thanks! I just need help on any mechanism that isn't a skewb, pyraminx, or 3x3. everythingg else is new to me. I have heard of Gregs Puzzles before, and I love his videos. I'll have to see about the other two. I have considered making the puzzles you have suggested, but I just don't get the mechanism. Also, it is KIBIminx. I'm sorry I had to.


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 18, 2018)

Kevin S said:


> Also, it is KIBIminx. I'm sorry I had to.



Yes, I know about it, but for me, the Minx naming schemes are weird enough to let it be


----------

